# 16pt Backyard Buck



## meatwagon

Only took 6 years to get him.He has been basically nocturnal for years with only a few daytime pictures.This was the 1st time that I've ever seen him in person.It was around 5:45 pm when 4 does showed up.5 mins.later I hear a deep grunt but I can't see him yet Finally he walks out and I say to myself that's him.He then makes the fatal mistake of walking in front of me 10 yard shot.I shoot and he falls 20 yards away.It's my personal best and scores 175 He is not that wide but 2 feet tall and thick


----------



## Shad Rap

Nice buck!


----------



## Lundy

congratulations!


----------



## 1more

That's a stud, congrats!


----------



## Flathead76

What a cool deer. Congrats!


----------



## loweman165

Those females will get ya every time, very nice buck.


----------



## catfish_1999

That is a great deer for sure!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Fishballz

Awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Nice deer!


----------



## meatwagon

Same deer just 4 years ago.He was wider back then and tines look longer.Poor guy now was ready for dentures


----------



## walleye 30

Nice Buck! Hope you have nine foot ceilings Lol


----------



## fishdealer04

Very cool deer! Congrats!


----------



## buckeyebowman

meatwagon said:


> Same deer just 4 years ago.He was wider back then and tines look longer.Poor guy now was ready for dentures


Pic wouldn't load, could you try again? Nice deer! Looked like a 13 point?


----------



## Big Chief

That's a stud!! Congratulations


----------



## fastwater

Surely a stud. 
Congrats on a neat rack.


----------



## halfrack

Very nice congrats


----------



## partlyable

Great buck!! Congrats


----------



## Riverduck11

Cool deer!


----------



## bobk

Great buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Junebug2320

Congrats—.


----------



## rangerpig250

Beautiful buck


----------



## meatwagon

Recent pic.Thanks everyone!


----------



## DLarrick

awesome deer with tons of character. Congrats


----------



## Scum_Frog

wow! Skyscraper!!! Awesome deer!


----------



## ya13ya03

Buck of a lifetime. Congrats.


----------



## laguna21

Congrats!!! Thats a beauty!


----------



## sherman51

awesome deer! congrats on everything coming together for you. thanks for sharing him with us. I've hunted public property here in Indiana for the last 35 yrs and never even seen a deer as nice as that one while hunting.
sherman


----------



## meatwagon

Couple more pics.Thanks again everyone


----------



## SelfTaught

Is that A moose?!! Bruiser man, congrats!!!


----------



## Ftw112

Wow


----------



## 9Left

Buddy, thats just AWESOME!!! Glad it finally came together for ya! Cant wait to see pics of the mount


----------



## ML1187

I'd believe it if you told me he was close to 195! Legit booner there. Congrats.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow is he tall! And with great mass that carries all the way out to the end! Amazing buck! Congrats!


----------



## meatwagon

Last 2 pics Thanks everyone


----------



## threeten

Sweet buck!!! 
As stated before he has great mass and so tall!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Homey

Congrats! Great and unique buck!


----------



## T-180

The palmation on those main beams is amazing !!! The rack looks almost unreal .... congrats !!!!


----------



## SJB

What a great buck! I really like the trail camera photos - I look at 1000's a year on my own cameras and really respect that absolute size of this deer in comparison of even the giants I have. You stated you have been seeing him for 6 years. How old do you think he is? Do you have photos you can share of the different years? Love to hear more about this buck. A one in a many peoples lifetimes!


----------



## Tony Sportsman

meatwagon said:


> Only took 6 years to get him.He has been basically nocturnal for years with only a few daytime pictures.This was the 1st time that I've ever seen him in person.It was around 5:45 pm when 4 does showed up.5 mins.later I hear a deep grunt but I can't see him yet Finally he walks out and I say to myself that's him.He then makes the fatal mistake of walking in front of me 10 yard shot.I shoot and he falls 20 yards away.It's my personal best and scores 175 He is not that wide but 2 feet tall and thick


I don't have to tell ya but I will. WOW! Beautiful deer.


----------



## Ebremer

That is an awesome buck! Congrats!


----------



## bhartman

congratulations!


----------



## DenOhio

Wow, a dandy right there buddy! A huge attaboy


----------



## c. j. stone

Oh geez! You shot Ol Roscoe! Been feeding him corn and apples since he had spots! 

( just kiddin'!) Roscoe is wider!


----------



## Magilla

Fantastic BUCK!!!! Great reward for 6 years of watching and waiting. Nice job.


----------



## basser53

Patients paid in full.Congrats on bagging that very special buck!! Going to be hard to top.


----------



## meatwagon

Funny story about this pic.I received this pic from a friend from work.Some guy that lives a couple miles away had him on his trail cam.with hopes and dreams of someday seeing him.I just thought it was funny that he was feeding him out of a tote no wonder he was so fat


----------



## Carpn

Wow. Big ol deer . Congratulations


----------

